# [email protected] on PS3



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I dont know if anyone is aware, but you can do the [email protected] thing using your PS3..
Its under network and 'Life with playstation'

Just thought I would share if anyone didnt already know

byrnes


----------

